

Ask HN: What email newsletters do you read? - swanson

Please include posting frequency and general topic :)
======
cju
The Embedded Muse by Jack Ganssle, a free biweekly newsletter on embedded
system published since 1997.

[http://www.ganssle.com/tem-back.htm](http://www.ganssle.com/tem-back.htm)

------
swanson
Nathan Barry, weekly, marketing/writing/design
([http://nathanbarry.com/newsletter/](http://nathanbarry.com/newsletter/))

Patrick McKenzie, monthly, business of software
([https://training.kalzumeus.com/](https://training.kalzumeus.com/))

Nick Disabato, weekly, design/UX ([http://nickd.org/](http://nickd.org/))

~~~
swanson
And I've started my own weekly newsletter about building awesome software:
[http://eepurl.com/Fi5ZX](http://eepurl.com/Fi5ZX)

------
pain_perdu
Term Sheet, daily, summary of all VC, Private Equity, LBO and other
significant deals in North America.

[http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/r/regf2?a=0&aid=2087267012&n=1](http://ebm.cheetahmail.com/r/regf2?a=0&aid=2087267012&n=1)

------
clyfe
[http://startingandsustaining.com/](http://startingandsustaining.com/) 2-week
email course about launching apps from the sifterapp.com guy

------
DanBC
I used to read NTK, until it stopped. I think there's room for a new form of
NTK.

([http://www.ntk.net/](http://www.ntk.net/))

------
helloanand
I read the Monday Note - which is sent, as you guessed right, every monday :-)

------
rom16384
iOS Dev Weekly ([http://iosdevweekly.com/](http://iosdevweekly.com/))

------
marco-fiset
ng-newsletter : A weekly newsletter highlighting everything AngularJS. Very
good content.

